# MTG vs. Digimon vs. YuGiOh vs Pokemon



## Fenix (Apr 12, 2006)

Monsters from thes 4 realms duke it out, which world would win? 

No Exodia, no existence erasing / universe destroying abilities allowed. 

Try to think of this in a more "real monster" type of fight instead of thinking too hard about the real card description.


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess MTG is stronger, i mean it is full of very powerful planeswalkers


----------



## Sieg (Apr 12, 2006)

Whats MTG?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2006)

Digimon by far.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i know pokemon looses.

yugioh looks to be a somewhat winne...

You know what, i dont really care, pokemon looses.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 12, 2006)

How is anyone going to to beat 500 million new Pokemon?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 12, 2006)

how? easy...

Gallantmon Crimson Mode, Omnimon, and Beelzemon Blast Mode could pretty much wipe out anything and everything thrown at them...but im more biased with Digimon than any of the others...but Beelzemon is just the coolest Mon to ever come into existence...i want to be his partner yo...


----------



## konflikti (Apr 12, 2006)

I know next to nothing about Yugioh monsters and not much about high-tier Digimons... But MtG is definately *the* card-collecting game.

+there are multiple Indestructible characters in MtG. Basically you just cannot kill 'em(gotta remove from game or lower toughness to zero).
+there would have been dozens of near-cosmic entities but they're banned

Edit: Oh, wait, they aren't. Only exitence erasing is. MtG wins by landsslide unless Yugioh/Digimon has some really radical stuff to throw against them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2006)

Um, MTG.



That's just one creature from magic.  There are about 4000 creatures in MTG (4013 according to Gatherer).


----------



## Etude (Apr 12, 2006)

^^ Read the First Post! He says don't think of the card abilities but rather an all out monster battle.

This battle depends on if Unglued monsters are included. Big Furry Monster wears building-sized creatures (Phyrexian Dreadnoughts) as earrings. One of his fingers is probably bigger than the biggest Digimon or Duel Monster...Pokemon is clearly the weakest here.

Card Pic:



Notice the Kraken and Dreadnought hanging from his horns.

A Kraken I'd say is a about the same height as Obelisk the tormentor


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey I know Zudomon my favorite digimon will just crush everthing with Vulcan's Hammerer!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2006)

Etude said:
			
		

> ^^ Read the First Post! He says don't think of the card abilities but rather an all out monster battle.



I did read the first post, the intent of that ability is to say she can kill anything she looks at (turn to stone, likely, seeing as she's a Gorgon).  That makes the opposition have some catching up to do from the start.

Though, if we're including the un- sets, Stone Cold Basilisk is my pick 

Kinda tough to translate it's abilities to the real world though.


*Spoiler*: _Stone-Cold Basilisk_ 





Whenever Stone-Cold Basilisk blocks or becomes blocked by a creature with fewer letters in its name, destroy that creature at end of combat. (Punctuation and spaces aren?t letters.)
Whenever an opponent reads Stone-Cold Basilisk, that player is turned to stone until end of turn. Stoned players can?t attack, block, or play spells or abilities.


----------



## Etude (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok I see where you're going with that EvilMoogle...

Well, there's just too many varied number of monsters in MTG (Vampires, Gorgons, Assassins, Freaking Huge Monsters and Powerful Wizards) for any of the other card games to compete. Barrin (1000 year old wizard) alone could probably take out every pokemon and half of the Yu-Gi-Oh and Digimon monsters. 

I don't mention Urza/Yawgmoth/Gix or any other Planeswalker/Phyrexian Demon because they're not actual cards.


Encyclopedia of almost every important figure in MTG:


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 12, 2006)

then again, Digimon's attack numbers are in the 1000s if you want to go by cards...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> then again, Digimon's attack numbers are in the 1000s if you want to go by cards...


That's why we're not going by the cards 

Wouldn't matter any way, MTG has creatures that are indistructable, hit them as hard as you want and they'll keep on trucken.

Magic wins this on sheer numbers, really not fair to the others that don't have 40-some expansions.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 12, 2006)

i bet there are ways of getting indestrctible digimon...

what about Exodia vs. all others...i mean he suppusodely wins the match NO MATTER WHAT!


----------



## Fenix (Apr 12, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> i bet there are ways of getting indestrctible digimon...
> 
> what about Exodia vs. all others...i mean he suppusodely wins the match NO MATTER WHAT!



Read the first post

Besides, didnt Exodia get his face pwned in the last Yu gi oh arc in the manga?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> what about Exodia vs. all others...i mean he suppusodely wins the match NO MATTER WHAT!


Well, that's probably why he's banned.  Also why we're not using card text.

Besides, Platnium Angel in Magic overrides that "You can't lose, other players can't win."


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 12, 2006)

this is just a *MONSTER* fight so digimon wins.


----------



## Id (Apr 12, 2006)

MTG, Pokemon, Yugi-oh need to band to gether becuse all it takes is one digimon to take them all down.  (Zeed-millennium)


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 12, 2006)

i will go with yugioh for a one reson. choas emp dragon


----------



## Nyat (Apr 12, 2006)

MTG by far, it has invulnerable creatures, creatures that can auto-kill others, and just shear numbers.


----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (Apr 13, 2006)

Hopefully they would all kill themselves


----------



## Fenix (Apr 14, 2006)

i_be_ninja_zabusa said:
			
		

> Hopefully they would all kill themselves



dont hate, appreciate


----------



## Id (Apr 14, 2006)

Some digimon move past the speed of light.
Some Digimon have move that disinsintigrate opponents.
Some Digimon can alter reality.
Some Digimon can time travel.


So to me at least....Digimon are at another league, story wise. 

If we go by card games, I enjoy Yugi-Oh. I havent played any other card games besides poker, so I cant say it the better card game.

I think people arnt aware of just how powerfull Digimon can be.


But my personal fav. digimon could give a hard time to just about any character for that matter.

Piedmon


Beezlopmon

Alphamon

Gallantmon X


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Some digimon move past the speed of light.
> Some Digimon have move that disinsintigrate opponents.
> Some Digimon can alter reality.
> Some Digimon can time travel.


Some MTG creatures can't be injured.  By anything.  The only way to kill them is to erase their existance (which is barred by the rules).

As time goes to infinity, MTG has to win because they can't lose.

This doesn't even mention how MTG is crippled with only creatures 

Ooh, here's a fun one to add to the mix:


*Spoiler*: _Vesuvan Doppleganger_ 




As Vesuvan Doppelganger comes into play, you may choose a creature in play. If you do, Vesuvan Doppelganger comes into play as a copy of that creature except for its color and gains ?At the beginning of your upkeep, you may have this creature become a copy of target creature except for its color. If you do, this creature gains this ability.?




Essentially "Anything you can do, I can do" is the ability.  "Clone," "Kiki-jiki Mirror Breaker," "Sakashima the Impostor," and likely a handful of others have abilitys somewhat like this.

So, the MTG team has 4 copies of whatever the nastist thing on the table is


----------



## Lord Prime (Apr 14, 2006)

This is a land slide mega lvl Digimon own all, you think Gallantmon in his Crimson mode is strong look at his X Evoltion mode, and omnimon's X mode too.


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 14, 2006)

Well MTG has Wizards like Barin/Urza and co.

Think of them as a cross between Thanos with IG and Dr Strange.


----------



## Id (Apr 15, 2006)

Granted MTG seems to be broken in an actuall card game rules. (I wouldn’t know I never played the card game)

But the Thread stater stated, this is a bout of monsters, not the cards and its rules. 

Now if it’s a card bout. Yugi-Oh defiantly has some broken cards.

Mirror Force
When an opponent's monster attacks, negate the attack and destroy all opponent's monsters in Attack Position.


----------



## Nyat (Apr 15, 2006)

We'll other than Urza and his planeswalker buddies were mentioned, we are just talking about monsters. The cards that have been shown are MTG monsters.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 15, 2006)

Magna Angemon can erase the MTGs existence with his Gate...


----------



## Nyat (Apr 15, 2006)

Not if the Avatar of Woe insta-killed him first...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 15, 2006)

is that a monster or just a card efect? we are only going based on monsters, and not any ability boosts...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Granted MTG seems to be broken in an actuall card game rules. (I wouldn?t know I never played the card game)
> 
> But the Thread stater stated, this is a bout of monsters, not the cards and its rules.
> 
> ...



Magic's cards are balanced by casting cost and other mechanics rules.  Actually, I'd bet more work goes into balancing MTG than any other card game just because there's so much to it.

However, that gets thrown out the window when we're just looking at all the creatures at once.

The "spirit" of the cards rules aside backs this.  Like "Darksteel Colossus" a golem made of a mythical metal "darksteel" that _cannot_ be hurt by any amout of force (magical or otherwise).  The only way to destroy something made of darksteel is to erase it's existance.  He's also big (like twice the size of most dragons).  His powers may not be as impressive as some creatures, but his unkillable-factor is.




			
				BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> Magna Angemon can erase the MTGs existence with his Gate...



But, existance erasing is forbidden in the opening post


----------



## Nyat (Apr 15, 2006)

And what I sited is the ability of the Avatar of Woe (a monster), to insta kill things.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2006)

MTG for the win number 2432:

"Infernal Denizen", "Keiga, the Tide Star", "Magus of the Unseen", "Memnarch", "Merieke Re Berit", "Old Man of the Sea", "Preacher", "Rubinia Soulsinger", "Seasinger", and a handful of others; all have some variation of "T: Gain control of target creature."

The number of creatures that can do this is much higher, actually, but these all do it at the "instant" speed (takes no time), so pick the 9 strongest/scariest creatures out there on other teams.  They all play for team Magic now.

"Avatar of Woe", "Bounty Hunter", "Hand of Justice", "Intrepid Hero", "Minion of Leshrac", "Ovinomancer", "Suncrusher", "Tsabo's Assassin", "Visara the Dreadful", "Viscerid Drone"

All have some varition of "T: Destroy target creature"  Pick the next 10 strongest creatures and kill them.

There is NO hope for any of the other groups, magic wins this hands down.


----------



## Id (Apr 15, 2006)

All I Know is

Combo….DE Dragon + Which + Yata Bird = Game Over

And super broken mosters such as the God Cards, or Necross Exodia make the game vary cheese.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Apr 15, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> All I Know is
> 
> Combo?.DE Dragon + Which + Yata Bird = Game Over
> 
> And super broken mosters such as the God Cards, or Necross Exodia make the game vary cheese.



Yata Garasu has been banned from tournament play, jsut like a lot of other staple cards.  Exodia decks have been done for over a year now.  Yu-gi-oh has lost its touch with the amount of cards and the pricing for one.  Though, Yu-gi-oh I have much more fun with drafting since each edition set has small amount fo ards compared to the rest of the groups and play is much more equal.

Magic the Gathering is fun to do in middle school and beginning of high school but it becomes too much money and stress.  In my junior and senior year, people were going crazy trying to remeber all 15 sets and the cards that come with trying to act really smart and know there stuff.  I never really had fun drafting magic because whoever got one of the top cards in the set usually would win it all.  If I had the time, money and life I would probably playing magic; even though the money they make is dirt cheap.

Digimon, I have't played before.  It went through a hit or miss attack in middle school and missed badly.  Though, I do remeber the Digi-devices in the old days those were fun to play with.

Pokemon, collecting was a main part in my area not really battling.  I enjoyed the Pokemon TCG game on the GameBoy Color that was a fun game for the TCG.  And yes, I still play the Pokemon games with a passion.


----------



## Nyat (Apr 15, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> All I Know is
> 
> Combo?.DE Dragon + Which + Yata Bird = Game Over


I'm not sure what that combo does, but MTG could still just kill or control it.


----------



## Id (Apr 15, 2006)

Nyat said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what that combo does, but MTG could still just kill or control it.



Chaos Emperor Dragon - Envoy of the End 

This card can only Special Summoned by taking 1 LIGHT & 1 DARK monster in your graveyard from play. Pay 1000 life points to send all cards in both players' hands & on the field to Graveyard. Inflict 300 points damage to opponent's Life Points for each card that is sent to the Graveyard by this effect.
Witch of the Black Forest

This single card is out of the Yu-Gi-Oh Metal Raiders set. For the rest of the Yu-Gi-Oh Metal Raiders cards, with pictures of each card
Yata-Garasu

[FIEND / SPIRIT]
This card cannot be Special Summoned. This card returns to the owner's hand during the End Phase of the turn that it is Normal Summoned, Flip Summoned or flipped face-up. When this card inflicts Battle Damage to your opponent's Life Points, your opponent skips his/her next Draw Phase.

*
1-Summon both CES and WotBF (Vary easy to summon both in one turn)
In the Same turn Go kamakzie on CES (Its his Special ability) whipes out all monsters summend

2-Use WotBF search and special Summon (Its her Special ability)

3-Special Summon Yata bird. 
Game is lock since you are not allowed to draw any cards and all monsters a wiped out.*
All 3 cards are either restricted or tournament banned.


----------



## Nyat (Apr 15, 2006)

If you use that combo then magic wins, it has creatures that can remove themselves from the game for a turn and then come back. So you wipe the field, only for the MTG side of the field to not be completely wiped.


----------



## Id (Apr 15, 2006)

Nyat said:
			
		

> If you use that combo then magic wins, it has creatures that can remove themselves from the game for a turn and then come back. So you wipe the field, only for the MTG side of the field to not be completely wiped.



Their are cards that forbid any car placement, as well as cards that destroy other cars upon attack. I am allowed to place up to 5 magic cards per turn that can be used as an extra precaution or trap.

Its all game mechanics and Yughi-oh deff has many cards that are over powered and broken.

That?s why you have to be updated in monthly on the new card restrictions and banning.


----------



## Nyat (Apr 15, 2006)

But this is only about the monsters, no traps or magic cards. Which is why I'm just saying that there are MTG creatures that can do this, I'm not even mentioning the things that could be done if I threw in the sorcereries, instants, and enchantments.


----------



## Id (Apr 15, 2006)

Nyat said:
			
		

> But this is only about the monsters, no traps or magic cards. Which is why I'm just saying that there are MTG creatures that can do this, I'm not even mentioning the things that could be done if I threw in the sorcereries, instants, and enchantments.



Thier are monsters that can do the same.

For instance The God Cards will not go down unless the other monster equals => than his attack power.
All magic abilities will not effect them.

Also you can Fuse the 3 God Cards to make his power Infinate and flat out end the match.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 15, 2006)

Beelzemon blast Mode could take out everyone...just because im guessing there is probably a card in every single one of these card games that does the same thing antoher one does in a different game..its a freaking draw, unless you go by character designs, and by that...Beezlemon blast Mode is enough for Digimon to win..


----------



## Nyat (Apr 15, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Thier are monsters that can do the same.
> 
> For instance The God Cards will not go down unless the other monster equals => than his attack power.
> All magic abilities will not effect them.
> ...


It would just be cloned...several times over.


----------



## Id (Apr 15, 2006)

Nyat said:
			
		

> It would just be cloned...several times over.




Thats "IF" the match is not already over.

Those God Cards come with a bag of tricks.

Summon it.
Use special ability to Destroy all other monsters.
Fuse them.
End the Match. 

All in one Turn.


----------



## Countach (Apr 15, 2006)

god cards pwn all, special effects will just rape you


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Thats "IF" the match is not already over.
> 
> Those God Cards come with a bag of tricks.
> 
> ...



That's assuming the other teams get to go first.  If all the creatures are just "in play" at once and fighting mechanics don't really matter that much.

Plus Magic would have 3-4 copies of the "God Cards" from the clones.

Even if you want to go into turns and rules, most of the control/destroy abilities I posted above can be played during another player's turn.  Even if they couldn't, "destroy" doesn't hurt the "indestructible" MTG creatures.

Fun "magic wins this" of the game today:
"Desolation Giant", when it comes into play, destroy all creatures you don't control. 

"Reiver Demon" has a similar ability, casting cost is more absurd but creatures can't regenerate (but would affect non-black non-artifact MTG creatures as well).

"Myojin of Cleansing Fire" destroys all other creatures when it wants to, and it's indestructible to boot.

Or we can cut to the chase with "Phage the Untouchable" if he deals damage to a creature, destroy the creature (lots and lots of creatures have this abillity in Magic).  If he deals damage to a player, that player loses the game


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 15, 2006)

Pfft

I have a magic deck from Urza's Saga Arc that is a first turn kill and all done at instant speed


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 16, 2006)

Magic: The Gathering >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>. Yu Gi Oh

Seriously


----------



## monk3 (Apr 16, 2006)

MTG is just awesome. i mean think about it. Arcanis the Omnipotent could rock anything else. like. Charizard? psssh. Arcanis just taps and draws 3 cards. Dark Magician? pay 4 (i think) and return him to your hand. haha but yeah. MTG ftw cuz i'm an MTG player


----------



## Fenix (Apr 17, 2006)

MTG has an insane amount of expansion covering every kinds of monsters.


----------



## Shen (May 4, 2006)

hmmmmm ? tough one.... 
Mtg i geuss


----------



## zizou (May 5, 2006)

I'd say Digimon.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 5, 2006)

Digimon too


----------



## Fenix (Jun 3, 2006)

Just saying the name without giving some more thoughts?

People who are far from the strongest in MTG can blow up continents



Then the Planewalkers and Indestructibles can kill the rest


----------



## Shiron (Jun 3, 2006)

Before I read this thread, I would have went with Digimon. However... now I definently have to go with MTG.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 3, 2006)

Is Exodia included?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 3, 2006)

Leaf_Jutsu said:
			
		

> Is Exodia included?


Read the first post. No, Exodia isn't.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 3, 2006)

Leaf_Jutsu said:
			
		

> Is Exodia included?



First post that hard to read?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 3, 2006)

Card-wise, M:TG obviously for it's sheer start in the TCG of all TCGs. But creature-wise, it would have to go to Digimon. They have over dozens of groups of families and whatnot. The 13 Royal Knights, Seven Demon Lords, Great Angels, the Ancients, etc. Plus the uber force of Zeed.


----------



## Nico (Jun 3, 2006)

If anyone plays the Yu-gi-oh TCG then they should know of Chaos Emepror Dragon-Envoy the End.XD

Yu-gi-oh>MTG>Digimon

There's no love for Duel Masters and VS. System?


----------

